# ghost shrimp slurp gun



## seejay

Got this from another site, and made one in May. For about $15.00 you too can make one. Total time is less than 30 minutes of which the cutting of the PVC takes the longest. I didn't use screws for the handle just used PVC cement.

1- 2" x 36” piece of PVC
1- 3/4" x 36" piece of PVC
1 - 3" X 1/2" piece of PVC
2- 1 1/2" pieces of 3/4" PVC
1- 2" PVC cap (non threaded)
3- 3/4" PVC caps (non threaded)
1- 3/4” PVC tee (non threaded)
1- 2" rubber test plug (for PVC)
1- 1½” metal washer with a 3/8” hole
1- 2" X 5/32" machine screw & nut

1- PVC cement (I used “Weld-On” PVC 2700 Clear )










Note: The test plug should come with plug, bolt, washer and wing nut as shown here:



















Make sure that you examine your test plug. It should be the rubber type, not plastic. Some of them come with a washer on top that is larger than 2". Replace it with one that is 1.5” in diameter and has a 3/8" hole and is of the same thickness.

Too small of washer and the squeezing action of the test plug will not work as well. You can also just grind or cut down the original washer to a 1.5” diameter (as I marked) if you prefer.


Step #1:
(Handle Assembly)


1. Apply PVC glue to approx. half of one of the 1 1/2" pieces of 3/4" PVC and insert the glued piece half way into one side of the 3/4" tee.

2. Now apply PVC glue to the other half of the inserted piece and slide one of the 3/4" caps onto that portion.

3. Repeat the same process on the other side of the tee handle.

4. Drill a 3/16" hole in the center of the neck of the 3/4" tee

5. Take the 3" piece of 1/2" PVC and glue it inside the top of the 36" piece of 3/4" PVC. Make sure it is flush with the top of the 3/4" piece when inserted.

(Note: I added the 1/2" insert to give extra support to where I will later attach the handle)

Once the caps have been attached to the 3/4" tee, the handle should appear as it does below:











Note: You can make this pump WITHOUT the caps and WITHOUT the screw and WITHOUT the 1/2" reinforcement..... (just glue the t-handle to the top of the 36" piece of 3/4" PVC)

I added the caps as a way to make the handle a bit wider for a better grip.

Rather than just attach the handle with glue, I chose to use a machine screw to make the handle removable so the gun could be easily cleaned.

I added the 1/2" PVC reinforcement inside the 3/4" piece as a way to make the top of the neck where the handle attaches sturdier.




Step #2:
(Drilling and attaching the 2" cap)


1. Take the 2" cap and find and mark the dead center of the cap.

2. Drill a 1 1/6" inch hole in the dead center of the cap.

The cap should appear like the one shown below when you are done:
(I used the tool shown here, but you can also drill a 3/4" hole and then file it out to 1 1/16")

IMPORTANT: Be careful to make and drill this hole dead center.










2. Once the hole is drilled properly, apply PVC cement to the inside of the 2" cap and attach it to your 36" piece of 2" PVC.


3. Now slide the 3/4" tee handle onto your 36" piece of 3/4" PVC. Using the hole that you already drilled in the tee handle as a guide, drill a 3/16 hole thru all the pieces .


4. Insert a 2" X 5/32" machine screw & nut and attach the handle.












You should now have two assembled pieces, again similar to the ones shown below:










Step #3:

"Pump Piston" assembly:


1. Take the remaining 3/4" cap and drill a 3/8" hole dead center.

2. The "test plug" comes with a square shouldered bolt.

File out the 3/8" hole so the square shouldered bolt fits perfectly once it's installed from the inside of the 3/4" cap. (yes, you'll be making a round hole square. LOL!)











3. Install the square shouldered bolt by pushing the bolt thru the cap from the INSIDE of the cap. DO NOT YET ASSEMBLE THE ENTIRE PLUG


4. Now glue the 36" piece of PVC (with the attached handle) into the inside of the 3/4" cap.


5. Now insert the 3/4" piece thru the 2" cap and push down all the way


6. Now attach the rest of the "plug" hardware.
(once its assembled, it should appear as shown below)












7. Use the wingnut to adjust the plug so it makes a good seal yet allows the handle and rod to be pumped with good suction.



You're done!











Note: There are certainly better ways and EASIER ways to make a "slurp gun"...... this just happens to be how I made mine.

If you have any questions, feel free to PM.


----------



## Linkovich

I made the same one earlier this spring...I never found any ghost shrimp though.


----------



## FenderBender

Interesting... I wonder if you could make a larger version to capture lionfish alive with?


----------



## Chris V

That should help some folks out.

I make mine a little different as well as shorter but that model should achieve the same results.


----------



## Chris V

FenderBender said:


> Interesting... I wonder if you could make a larger version to capture lionfish alive with?


I'm sure you could. It does the same thing the clear ones do that you buy from a dive shop.


----------



## PBTH

Chris, do you slurp ghost shrimp around here?


----------



## Chris V

Yep, over here in bama. I haven't tried getting them further East but have noticed that the further east I go, the less ghost shrimp I see. They tend to like bottom that has more of a muddy or silty composition. I'm guessing they can form their little burrows better in that type of surf bottom.


----------



## PBTH

Alright, cool. Second question. Are they worth the hassle rather than using "regular" shrimp?


----------



## MillerTime

So what are ghost shrimp and what do you use them for?


----------



## Chris V

PBTH said:


> Alright, cool. Second question. Are they worth the hassle rather than using "regular" shrimp?


I've surf fished pretty much all of my life and have used fresh shrimp, peeled and un-peeled, sand fleas, etc and would put serious money on a ghost shrimp over any other natural bait in the surf for pomps and others. They are that much more effective. Don't know why but they are.


----------



## PBTH

Thanks for the info. I really appreciate it. I know the guys on the west coast pump them up, but they don't have access to live shrimp. Time for me to get muddy.


----------



## Caddy Yakker

I don't think I've ever seen a ghost shrimp. Do you have a picture of one?


----------



## hjorgan

Ghost shrimp are weird looking but are sheepshead kryponite. I saw some guys on the Caribe docks smoke really big sheepshead that would not look at a shrimp or fiddler. I will have a slurp gun this spring for sure.


----------



## seejay

I've had really good luck with the ghost shrimp with both pomps and reds. Thread the whole shrimp onto the hook. I've only used a carolina rig with an egg sinker. Place the slurp gun on top of the burrow and pull handle out. push the plunger into a strainer ( a colander works good) but if helps if you have buddy; if not clear it on the beach.
<DIV class=content><DIV id=post_message_178393><BLOCKQUOTE class="postcontent restore">*







*​










The best burrows for collecting are in "wet zones" of any mud flat. The mud should still be saturated with water as this will also make your pumping a lot easier.


----------



## Combat Pay

I have heard of these little buggers but never seen them used. I would really like to start catching them. I fish in mostly the Gulf Shores/Fort Morgan area. 

When you are referring to a mud flat I would assume I would have to go to the bay side to get the mud flats you are referring too? Is that correct, or are you getting these right out of the surf? I have seen little holes like that in the surf but I always assumed it was small clams making those holes. 

Any help would be great

Thanks


----------



## seejay

I've found them in the surf. Best luck have been in places where the beach extends into the surf before it finally drops off; water is ankle to knee deep.


----------



## Chris V

I only use the small ones whole. The bigger ones I use the head and tail seperate and my bait supply stretches further and I have to pump a lot less.


----------



## Pcola-born

Seejay, Which beaches do you find ghost shrimp? Interested in getting some for pomp/sheepshead bait...(already have a pump...)


----------



## seejay

Sorry for not getting back to you sooner. I've found them on the gulf side of little lagoon pass, orange beach (by the 4 seasons pier), and perdido beach. Just look for the little mounds.


----------



## Coco Solo

When i was young my dad and uncle sent me on a snipe hunt late at night.


----------



## dsar592

Very informative post. Thanks a lot!!!


----------



## Hawkseye

You learn something new every day. These can be found all over the north side of the Santa Rosa Sound. I never knew what they were or even thought about trying them out as bait.


----------

